# How much is too much Cialis?



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

Ordered some from MP and yesterday took a 25mg pill 3 hours before workout.  Popped another right after my workout.  The rest of the night I was seeing different colors and trails.  Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Apr 26, 2012)

I get blue tracers sometimes and it screws up my vision. The first few times were the worst. I am taking cialis from MP  also but havent taken more that 25mgs daily.


----------



## pieguy (Apr 26, 2012)

50mg a day? Holy. Did you have an erection 24/7?


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

haha its actually worse today for the erections, yesterday was the vision problems...


----------



## nby (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope you have some ass to tap when you get home....


----------



## FordFan (Apr 26, 2012)

I take 10mg daily


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2012)

20mg is all most guys need. 50mg is pretty much overkill.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've taken 25mg
Little much ha

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2012)

10mg works fine for me....


----------



## Ahrnold (Apr 26, 2012)

I took 100mg viagra once and it felt like my cack was coming out of its skin!


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

nby said:


> I hope you have some ass to tap when you get home....



haha gf stopped by on my lunch break...


----------



## acemon (Apr 26, 2012)

Tap that ASS, son!


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> I took 100mg viagra once and it felt like my cack was coming out of its skin!



haha OC


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 26, 2012)

Did you rip her a new one? Lol


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)

When your little member turns purple I'd say you've taken to much Cialis.


----------



## jackedntan (Apr 26, 2012)

I usually take 50mg daily. I get that blue vision shit too.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2012)

you niggas crazy

when your vision turns blue I think it's time to reevaluate your priorities. Do you want to see or do you want to fuck?















nevermind, stupid question


----------



## overburdened (Apr 26, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Ordered some from MP and yesterday took a 25mg pill 3 hours before workout.  Popped another right after my workout.  The rest of the night I was seeing different colors and trails.  Anyone else have this experience?


Damn bro, I don't wanna sound like a dick.... but this is the second thread of yours within minutes that I've seen...  There's a reason that certain doses are recommended and things shouldn't be exceeded with blatant disregard to safety...... cialis is hepatically metabolized too(liver).... you're already fucked from the 60mg of halo/day and methadrol..... slow down bro!!!  seriously!  when your body is all fucked up it won't do you any damn good!!


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 27, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Damn bro, I don't wanna sound like a dick.... but this is the second thread of yours within minutes that I've seen... There's a reason that certain doses are recommended and things shouldn't be exceeded with blatant disregard to safety...... cialis is hepatically metabolized too(liver).... you're already fucked from the 60mg of halo/day and methadrol..... slow down bro!!! seriously! when your body is all fucked up it won't do you any damn good!!



i hear ya man.  almost done.


----------



## Tris10 (Apr 27, 2012)

Cialis doesn't do shit for me, except for the vision shit and my face turns purple from my blood pressure lol I take tren, prami is what helps me! I started ordering more of that instead of cialis


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 20mg is all most guys need. 50mg is pretty much overkill.



This!  I take 10 unless u wanna go crazy then 20 is plenty!


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 27, 2012)

They have a cialis black that is 800mg per pill. I can only imagine the sides from that.  10mg ED is good enough for me and helps lower bp. Anything above 20mg and you're just increasing the side effects like blue shift in vision, stuffed and runny nose, etc.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 27, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> They have a cialis black that is 800mg per pill. I can only imagine the sides from that. 10mg ED is good enough for me and helps lower bp. Anything above 20mg and you're just increasing the side effects like blue shift in vision, stuffed and runny nose, etc.



no fucking way!


----------



## overburdened (Apr 27, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> They have a cialis black that is 800mg per pill. I can only imagine the sides from that.  10mg ED is good enough for me and helps lower bp. Anything above 20mg and you're just increasing the side effects like blue shift in vision, stuffed and runny nose, etc.



there isn't an 800mg 'cialis'... there may be a supp called cialis black that has 800mg of something in it, but cialis comes in 2mg, 5mg, 10mg, and 20mg(pharmaceutical)


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 27, 2012)

not to mention 800mg of that compound would probably stop your heart...


----------



## Tris10 (Apr 27, 2012)

EK sells it as like 90mg, I think. MP sells it at 45mg and 90mg. I've known that they come in much smaller doses from the doctor. Why do all the suppliers sell it at such high mg?? Lol it didn't really do much for me in that department anyway lol just high bp


----------



## overburdened (Apr 27, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> EK sells it as like 90mg, I think. MP sells it at 45mg and 90mg. I've known that they come in much smaller doses from the doctor. Why do all the suppliers sell it at such high mg?? Lol it didn't really do much for me in that department anyway lol just high bp[/QUOT
> 
> did it make your face red?  or did you measure your bp and it was high?  cause any pde5inhibitor should lower your bp slightly(being that it causes vasodilation through the nitric oxide synthase pathway... makes NO in walls of blood vessels)...  with same blood volume but larger vessels, this lowers bp....but you may get a flushed feeling and feel like it is higher
> 
> oops, wrong quote..lol


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you guys sure you're not talking about viagra or levitra? Pretty sure both require higher doses, 900mg is definitely not real though lol. Also overburdened is right they will lower your BP if anything, you may get flushed in the face but it's because all those blood vessels open up and the blood is close to the skin.


----------



## bjg (Apr 27, 2012)

cialis lowers BP....red face is due to blood rushing in small capillaries that are dilated . the flushing itself won't hurt but the addiction will.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> cialis lowers BP....red face is due to blood rushing in small capillaries that are dilated . the flushing itself won't hurt but the addiction will.


ADDICTION TO CIALIS?????  IVE HEARD IT ALL NOW!!!  look dude, I don't agree with what this guy is doing, in general... 
But you are a fucking idiot with a Napolean complex!!!  Take your little self, with your little dick and go somewhere else....


----------



## njc (Apr 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> cialis lowers BP....red face is due to blood rushing in small capillaries that are dilated . the flushing itself won't hurt but the addiction will.



Cialis addiction?  This is probably the dumbest (yet funny) post that I've ever read; or at least read in quite a while.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes watch out guys, cialis is addictive...


----------



## njc (Apr 27, 2012)

I see too many young men out on the streets giving head to support their Cialis habit these days.....It's really sad.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 27, 2012)

njc said:


> I see too many young men out on the streets giving head to support their Cialis habit these days.....It's really sad.



Lmfao!! "you ever sucked dick for cialis ?" ----half baked.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Are you guys sure you're not talking about viagra or levitra? Pretty sure both require higher doses, 900mg is definitely not real though lol. Also overburdened is right they will lower your BP if anything, you may get flushed in the face but it's because all those blood vessels open up and the blood is close to the skin.



^^^^^ this
I heard they are coming out with a 40mg cialis for lowering bp. I read that while trying to find proper levitra dosage the other night. 800mg.....no fucking way.


----------



## gamma (Apr 28, 2012)

overburdened said:


> there isn't an 800mg 'cialis'... there may be a supp called cialis black that has 800mg of something in it, but cialis comes in 2mg, 5mg, 10mg, and 20mg(pharmaceutical)




I was thinking the same thing !! WFT come  on peeps get ur head in the game !!


----------



## rc771 (Apr 28, 2012)

ha the only cialis addiction I can see is girls addiction to the way I fuck them when I take it


----------



## codygrizz (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey cialis CAN be addictive. I mean do you not think sex is addictive? Then when you all of the sudden can get good wood and are able to bang away young girls like you did when you were in your teens/twentys..I would say that is a feeling one can become addicted too!! Now your body craving the chemical compound of it..now thats just silly. Though dont give the drug makers any ideas..they would add something addictive just to get folks to constantly buy them!!


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 29, 2012)

Hypotension = too much

manpower doesn't sell 90mg cialis. They have 90mg Viagra. 




Noobs


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 29, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> 10mg works fine for me....



X2  I've taken a quarter of a 20mg and it works for at least 4 data for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Intense (Aug 29, 2012)

Why would you do this tho?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 29, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> X2  I've taken a quarter of a 20mg and it works for at least 4 data for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2




4 data? You fuck computers or somethin?


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 29, 2012)

goodskie said:


> 4 data? You fuck computers or somethin?



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 29, 2012)

20mg didn't seem any better than 10mg for me. It actually gave me a headache. I'm starting to believe I dont need Cialis, what I really need is more test.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 29, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> 4 data? You fuck computers or somethin?



Lol Damn auto correct. 4 days

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 30, 2012)

Since this thread was started ive tried aome higher doses. I dont seem to get ANY sides up to at least 40mg. Shot 3ml prop and took 40mg cialis one day and i swear i was hard for almost 3 days straight lmao. If you buy it in powder form its real cheap and it works for soo long, no sides at all for me except for feeling like a motherfucking champion and my girl asking "can i just give you head please? im sore" haha I <3 cialis.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2012)

100mg won't kill you Jew


----------

